# LOL Animals for the AZ'er in you



## Trekchick (Aug 26, 2008)

This was posted some time ago on SkiDiva, but its worth sharing as we past the time until we ski again

First and foremost, here is my creation for Severine







Here is a creation for me and Kris





If you'd like to create an LOL AZ'er, check this out.
http://mine.icanhascheezburger.com/


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 26, 2008)

Had to share one more that one of the Main SkiLady did.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Kinda lame, I know


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

And of course,






(I know, those are threads not AZers, but I couldn't resist...)


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

funny thread..I don't get it thought..lol


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> funny thread..I don't get it thought..lol



www.lolcats.com

www.icanhazcheezeburger.com


----------



## hardline (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> funny thread..I don't get it thought..lol



heres a thread thats been going TGR for a hella long time.

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85681


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

The difference being that you can make your own with this link.... I've seen a lot of those premade ones before.


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

Is this one too obscure?


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Trekchick (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^ Priceless!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ^^^^^^^ Priceless!



+1 :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

You people need help...


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


>



cheap shot:smash::-D


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> cheap shot:smash::-D


yup, and you laughed!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> yup, and you laughed!



oh yeah..you're moderately funny sometimes..:flame:


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

You girls are much better at this than I am!  :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Aug 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> cheap shot:smash::-D


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 27, 2008)

Trekchick said:


>



Please don't measure that vert for us.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You people need help...


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

Darn it!  You used the same pic!


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2008)

severine said:


>



a weim!  i am going to have to peruse my dog pics for a good one.  i'm not as creative with the text as you ladies.  i'll give it a try.


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What you taking about ??
> Twice in one post .. you must day dream about me a lot ..



I do gramps, I miss your sad attempts at insult humor terribly  hugs!!!


----------



## noski (Aug 27, 2008)

(I don't think I did that right...;-) )


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Did I tell you I like women who ski and snowboard?? I think you have the potential to be a decent snowboarder ..


I know I do.  But could you keep up with me, old man?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


>



That's pretty dumb..not even animals..


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


>


:lol:  Perfect!!!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


>



:lol:


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

severine said:


>



nice one sevvie!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## Paul (Aug 28, 2008)

6 pages of an lolcats thread, and I'm not in it?


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2008)

I was wondering when you'd add your own contribution.


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> 6 pages of an lolcats thread, and I'm not in it?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

severine said:


>


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

Sevvie,,your spelling is really bad..lol


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sevvie,,your spelling is really bad..lol



that's part of the joke.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> that's part of the joke.



oh...lmbfao..


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)




----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)

Are mine so lame I'm scaring everyone else away?

Or is this just lame in general?  :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

I love them Carrie.
Just too busy this week to really get into creating some.


----------



## severine (Aug 29, 2008)

I suppose that's okay then.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 29, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

I did this one for my friend bumpfreaq on Epic
It could be said the same for Greg, no?


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Or is this just lame in general?  :lol:



Winner! :lol:

I lost all respect for Brian when he worked up a LOL cat. :roll: I thought he was a man's man....


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Winner! :lol:
> 
> I lost all respect for Brian when he worked up a LOL cat. :roll: I thought he was a man's man....


cmon Greg, you had to get a kick out of Bumpfreaq's lolcat


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 29, 2008)

Trekchick said:


>



Dam straight!!!!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll leave this for the AZ'er who has a temporary lapse in posting judgement


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Winner! :lol:
> 
> I lost all respect for Brian when he worked up a LOL cat. :roll: I thought he was a man's man....



:lol:  They're so ridiculously stupid that I couldn't help myself.  I had to see if purposely talking like a moron was fun, or something...  Must be the or something....


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:  They're so ridiculously stupid that I couldn't help myself.  I had to see if purposely talking like a moron was fun, or something...  Must be the or something....



Well, I hope it's out of your system now. :x


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, I hope it's out of your system now. :x



I'm so ashamed that I disappointed the almighty Greg.... 

I don't imagine there will be any more coming from me.  Feel better now?


----------

